Ask HN: Technical resources to learn how electric cars work/are build - sysdyne
======
tlack
I've worked through a lot of this on my own as part of a previous job. Sadly
it's such a new field that it can be hard to find any single resource that
covers large swaths at once.. not even sure where to begin. I ended up piecing
it all together after months of research and experimentation. Hit me up if you
have any specific questions - email in profile.

~~~
sysdyne
Thanks.

